# What do you use for inventory?



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

What's everybody using for inventory control. And what do you like about it??


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

I go with the high tech method of writing the quantities on a paper with a sharpie, and then sticking it inside the translucent rubbermaid containers we use. The numbers get updated as shirt come out and go into the containers.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just use excel and have each bin labeled with the size.


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

microsoft excel, thats the tool i used in inventory.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

use EXCEL pivot tables you be surprised how powerful it can be for small business. I went to a Microsoft excel class and the teacher said that 1 in a 1000 people know about EXCEL pivot table - don't under estimate its power look into it


----------

